# Cartier Tank W520003 on 7.5 inch wrist?



## Alastris (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm really interested in the cartier tank solo large W520003 (yes I know it's quartz), but I don't have a cartier dealership near me to try it on. Anyone out there have one with larger wrists? I have a 7.5 inch wrist and I'm worried it might end up being a touch small for me.


----------



## vincec (Nov 29, 2015)

It's really up to your personal taste, but if I were you I'd go for the XL model (which has the automatic). That being said, you could totally still pull off the large model though!


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 7.25 inch wrist. I tried the Tank Solo. The L model (quartz) looked perfect on me. The XL was tooo big.
Do not forget that it is a rectangular watch and wears bigger than the size would suggest.
In addition, the Tank Solo is a dress watch, so it has to be discreet.


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

Go for the L! It is supposed to be a bit small as after all it is a dress watch!

here it is on a my 7 inch wrist


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

Alastris said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really interested in the cartier tank solo large W520003 (yes I know it's quartz), but I don't have a cartier dealership near me to try it on. Anyone out there have one with larger wrists? I have a 7.5 inch wrist and I'm worried it might end up being a touch small for me.


I think you'll find you like it. In my opinion it should be a little "small" since it is a dressier piece. Will look great with a suit. Much better than a 42mm sport watch. IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree with the consensus here. I have the Tank Solo L and a 7" wrist. To me, the L is a perfect, classic dress watch. Add the date and larger size, and you are getting into a different kind of watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=28082&attachmentid=11952298


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree with the consensus here. I have the Tank Solo L and a 7" wrist. To me, the L is a perfect, classic dress watch. Add the date and larger size, and you are getting into a different kind of watch.


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

Photo


----------



## douglastimemachines (Jul 2, 2017)

You should be fine.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

L is better for a dress watch.


----------

